# T3I issue with live view



## fofoguco (Jun 3, 2020)

I have a T3I and got it used looks brand new takes great pics. I mostly do Astrophotography but noticed while shooting with the live view at night when the image preview comes up after exposure that the image will scroll down with a white fuzz making the image unviewable now if I check the image its self it is fine on the card it just kinda whites out my preview.
It does not happen all the time, I think have not had the camera that long. Other than it works great 

Camera shutter count is around 6000 I am running ML but have not tried turning it off or on but it is there.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 3, 2020)

Try using a card without the Magic Lantern.


----------

